# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  ok, i'm completely freaked out right now.

## ColleenT

my supposed 3 female Azureus were all getting along for the most part. I just now looked in and saw THIS. Soooo.. not 3 females after all. d'Artagnan who was renamed as Daphne is Actually d'Artagnan after all. i just put a small water source in there.

----------


## Eli

Congratulations! Even if it wasn't planned, breeding is awesome

----------


## ColleenT

well only one tadpole, it seems. none left in the water overnight and none on the male today. but Tadpole is doing great.

----------


## Lynn

Coleen,
Congrats. 
You have not had these very long---right?
Kudos --- to the breeder too! 
Obviously, you purchased  healthy frogs that are being cared for well ----> by you   :Smile:

----------


## Amy

Sweet!!!

----------


## Heather

Congrats!

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

May there be many tadpoles in your future.  _Passes chocolate cigar to Colleen_. :Frog Smile:

----------


## ColleenT

i have not had them long, a few months. I had thought they were all girls and they seem to be getting along just fine. everyone is eating and co-habitating. there has only been the one tadpole so far, even tho i have been watching them carefully. baby tad is doing fine.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Congrat! Haha no 's' 'coz it's a single baby lol.. kidding! :P

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

Just wondering how the tadpole is doing...

----------


## ColleenT

so far, so good. IT appears to be a little bit bigger than it was, but that could be my imagination. very active.

----------

